

100 Twitter followers in 24 hours, just by following people - matthodan

I created a Twitter account, followed 400 people, and got 100 followers in return.  That's a 25% conversion rate-- maybe this is normal, but it seemed really high to me.
======
cgislason
Seeing evidence of this trick is one criteria I use to block people and
(possibly) report them for spam.

------
aorshan
Well the question you should be asking is why you want all of those followers.
If you are trying to get followers in order to promote content then just
randomly following people is going to produce very low click through rates as
the people are likely not interested in what you have to say.

However if you are trying to get a lot of followers to get paid to promote
services, then that is the way to go.

------
_delirium
I haven't had the patience to go that high (or bothered to script it), but
I've gotten about halfway there before. Depending on what kind of profile it
is, though, and what areas you're following people in, many of the follow-
backs can be pretty low-quality. If you're in any neighborhood with lots of
_other_ people trying to optimize their twitter followers, you can get a bunch
of auto-followbacks from people who don't ever read their twitter stream.
Produces an interesting situation where there might be dozens of accounts all
following each other but not reading each other, a fake attention economy with
nobody paying attention. :) Perhaps as if magazines upped circulation by
agreeing to buy copies of each others' magazines and then throw them away.

------
damoncali
It's high. I've done it with results typically from 3 to 25%, depending on the
demographics. Problem is that it doesn't really scale. Great to get a few
hundred or thousand followers, but you aren't going to get to a million that
way.

------
katherinehague
It doesn't seem particularly high, but generally people fall off over time.
However, I wouldn't actually recommend this tactic as a way of gaining
followers.

1) Following too many people erodes the value of your Twitter stream, its
better to be invested in the people you follow. You'll get a lot more out of
the experience. 2) Your followers won't actually be as engaged as they would
have been if they had found you though more organic growth. 3) I think people
tend to judge accounts that are following way more people than follow
them...but maybe that's just my own bias.

------
fezzl
It's pointless. We have more than a thousand Twitter followers, but they
rarely ever click through on any of our content. The same content posted on
Facebook yields very different results.

------
TMK
This tactic to gain twitter followers does work and there is even tools for
making it easier. Just google twitter follower exchange or something and you
will find them.

Though if you do use those tools, your twitter stream will be full of stuff
you really might not want to read.

------
jvandenbroeck
There are many programs around there that can do this automatically for you.
But imo it is not a good idea, real people are much more interesting. I don't
think you will achieve that much with a bunch of people that are not really
interested in you & just follow you back.

------
user24
I used this exact tactic with <http://twitter.com/u24_dailyquotes> and now
twitter won't allow me to follow anyone else, even if I unfollow some
accounts. Be careful!

~~~
TMK
You can not have more than 10% more follows than followers after two thousand
follows. This is so that this tactic wont be used too fast and the twitter
bandwith wont be used so much for following.

~~~
user24
I've got around 50% followers to follow ratio...

------
pasbesoin
GIGO

